# Friday and Sundays report



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

Friday and Sunday report!

Friday we spent the morning looking for tuna bait and big red snapper! Found the snapper but not the bait! Most of the snapper were all 12-18 pounds! After our limit of snapper we were able to find a grass line and a few small crack size hardtail! Fished the grass for a while with no luck, hit a couple of rigs for tuna, again, no luck! We decided to get on the grass and pull baits for a while and finally found the dolphin! We pulled hooks on a couple but ended the day with 5 dolphin, 2 of the 5 were nice fish, the other 3 were just okay!!

Sunday the crew wanted cobia and wahoo so we went west! After making a few stops for snapper we made it! Took a little while to get on the cobia but when we got in them, we had a blast! Ended the day with 9 cobia, prob lost another 4 or 5! Tried to pull for wahoo but just a ton of grass in the blue water, made it very hard to keep the baits going!



Capt Josh Howard
​


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

is there a particular method to target cobia? I see you guys have it doen if so....


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

9 Cobia............................
There is a limit on those.
one per person, max 6 per boat I believe..

Awesome trip, but check the regs. please:thumbsup:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> 9 Cobia............................
> There is a limit on those.
> one per person, max 6 per boat I believe..
> 
> Awesome trip, but check the regs. please:thumbsup:


You need to check the Louisiana regulations.


----------



## Madison Swanson (Jun 4, 2011)

agreeed with gator7_5


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats a load of cobia there, hope those 2 are hungry and it doesn't go to waste. I'm also interested in how you "targeted" the cobia. Did you just find a wreck with a bunch?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Thats a load of cobia there, hope those 2 are hungry and it doesn't go to waste. I'm also interested in how you "targeted" the cobia. Did you just find a wreck with a bunch?


Belive it or not, they have freezers in Loisiana now. Tough crowd on this thread.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

bigrick said:


> Thats a load of cobia there, hope those 2 are hungry and it doesn't go to waste. I'm also interested in how you "targeted" the cobia. Did you just find a wreck with a bunch?


yeah..definitely a tough crowd in this thread. 

Per my understanding, the cobia migration ends over in Louisiana for most fish. They congregate on certain rigs and wrecks over there, and thus, one is able to target them.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the post!! Good looking haul there!


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

....


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> Belive it or not, they have freezers in Loisiana now. Tough crowd on this thread.


That's funny :notworthy: What is even funnier though is the people who chime in on stuff that they have no idea about. The ignorance really show's at times around here:whistling:


----------

